# Boxers with gum overgrowth



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Emma has this overgrowth in her gum. She is a Boxer and I had read that if I remove it, it will grow back. Anyone here has any experience with it? So far she is eating very well the raw diet, but I am wondering.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

All the dogs I have seen have the overgrowth removed eventually had it return


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What is this? Where the gum grows over the teeth more than usual? Making the length of their teeth shorter? Or does their gum grow out horizontally? Is it throughout their mouth, or just on a particular tooth? I've never HEARD of this! Is it a Boxer thing? Or can all dogs have it?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> What is this? Where the gum grows over the teeth more than usual? Making the length of their teeth shorter? Or does their gum grow out horizontally? Is it throughout their mouth, or just on a particular tooth? I've never HEARD of this! Is it a Boxer thing? Or can all dogs have it?


It cover the canine tooth. It moves, so I don't see it affecting her eating raw. I don't want to do surgery on her if it is going to grow back. It do not hurt. I will try to take pictures of it, so you can see it.


----------

